# Best way to improve a Gaggia Classic



## Haylebarista (Aug 13, 2020)

Hi All

I'm new on here and keen to know if installing a PID upgrade to my 2005 Gaggia classic would be worth the effort?
I drink mainly double shot espresso

thanks for any advice!


----------



## GrowlingDog (Apr 10, 2016)

Yes


----------



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

Haylebarista said:


> Hi All
> 
> I'm new on here and keen to know if installing a PID upgrade to my 2005 Gaggia classic would be worth the effort?
> I drink mainly double shot espresso
> ...


 Yes, most people would say it does.
If you are any good with electronics you can fit one yourself, with the right bits, for around £20 off ebay. 
PID, SSR with heatsink, wires and a thermocouple to replace the thermostat


----------



## Haylebarista (Aug 13, 2020)

Thanks I'll get reading


----------

